#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Probleme mit den Kompressionsstrümpfen >

## ankatrin

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem-Trage Komressionsstrüpfe,doch die machen mich ganz verrückt.Ich könnte täglich ausflippen. Bekomme Juckreiz und habe ständig trockene Beine.Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich damit alleine da stehe.Meine Haut war vor dem Tragen zwar auch trocken, aber so extrem habe ich das nicht erwartet-
Kann mir denn jemand helfen??Lieben Gruß

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo 
zwei Tipps, lass dir Baumwollkompressionsstrümpfe verschreiben und/ oder 
benutze mal eine Fettcreme wie z.B. Linola Fett... 
Die ist wirklich klasse weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung!

----------


## altundgebrechli

Hallo, Ankatrin,
seit über 10 Jahren muss ich nach einer Thrombose Kompressionsstrümpfe tragen und habe diese Erfahrungen gemacht:
1. Strümpfe täglich waschen
2. Beine und Füße täglich nach dem Duschen eincremen
3. Nach dem Eincremen Beine und Füße wenigstens ein paar Minuten "an der Luft lassen" - Du mußt ja nicht herum laufen.
4. Für die Füße gibt es Extra-Cremes für besonders trockene Haut.
5. Die Beine auch mal kühlen mit Eis oder Ventilator (wirklich!)  :zg_manga_wink05: 
Das sind meine Tipps, denn anfangs war es genau so juckig. Ich bekam nur *ein Paar* Strümpfe verschrieben und konnte sie natürlich nicht jeden Tag waschen. Es hat etliche Kämpfe gekostet - aber dann hatte ich *drei Paar immer zur gleichen Zeit*: 1 Paar zum Tragen, ein Paar zum Waschen  und 1 Paar zum Trocknen. 
Viel Glück - es wird schon werden! 
Ramona. :ob_makingeyes01:

----------


## ankatrin

:Smiley: Hallo Zusammen, danke für die Tipps-werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen. Für die Füße habe ich auch schon eine gute Creme. Die Probleme sind mehr an den Beinen.Seit lieb Gegrüßt

----------


## ewa

hallo ankatrin
ich kann dir nachfühlen wie es geht, ich müßte eigentlich immer diese verflixten strümpfe tragen bzw. die beine wickeln. aber wie du schon sagst es ist manchmal unerträglich.
jetzt habe ich zwei offene stellen am bein und weißt du was ich jetzt mache, ich habe mir aus der apotheke "stülpa" gekauft. die gibt es in verschiedenen längen und sind leicht unter dem verband oder kompressionsstrumpf darunter zu ziehen.
sie sind wie ein dünner schlauch und vor allem hat man keine druckstellen von dem verband bzw. strumpf.
probiere mal ist nicht teuer.
ich wünsche dir viel erfog, kannst ja noch mal anfragen .
gruß ewa

----------


## simoni

Hallo ewa,
ich kenne diese Probleme auch und bin froh, dass es Menschen gibt mit denen ich darüber sprechen kann.Ich habe damals auch Druckstellen gehabt bis ich einen super Arzt gefunden habe, der mir Strümpfe verschrieben hat die Feuchtigkeitsspendend sind. Somit sind diese Zeiten zum Glück vorbei. Ich kann dir das nur wärmstens empfehlen, da du mit der ganzen Arbeit auch ein wenig die Lebensqualität verlierst. Viele Grüße und bei Fragen melde dich jederzeit-

----------


## simoni

Hallo Ankatrin,
habe eben nochmal den Beitrag durchgelesen.Also ich kann dir vielleicht welche empfehlen, bei denen das Jucken auf jeden Fall reduziert wird.
Sie heissen Memory Care Concept und ich denke damit könntest du erfolg haben. Lieben Gruss und meld dich wenn du Fragen hast.

----------

